# little brag post :)



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

awesome!! Thanks for sharing...he looks so cute.


Fay


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations 🎉🎉😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice looking mare. tell him not to be so shy.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks  tinyliny Im trying to talk him into a walk/jog class at the end of the month on his mare he's so dang shy about riding! And he's the best rider of all three kids Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

How sweet! And what an adorable horse. Are those dapples?? <3


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah both our sorrel mares dappled out this summer. My husband claims over I over feed causing them to dapple Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

I know I'm late, but congrats! Your mare is gorgeous, and your little boy looks great!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course you brag! And look at that boy and that horse, you certainly have something to brag about!


----------

